# probleme driver pour htc hd



## superbruce06 (26 Septembre 2009)

bonjour je viens d'acheter  un tel htc hd et le driver d'installation du tel ne fonctionne pas sur mon imac y a t'il une solution ? merci  d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2009)

Ben non, aucune solution, vu qu'on ne sait pas "quel modèle d'iMac" sous "quelle version de Mac OS" 

Cela dit, si tu ne t'es pas trompé de forum pour poster ta question, tu peux oublier, parce qu'avec Mac OS 9, faire fonctionner un driver de téléphone récent &#8230; 

Maintenant, vu ce que j'ai lu à son sujet, les pilotes fournis ne seraient que "Windows", je n'en serais pas autrement surpris ! :mouais:


----------

